# MTD (Yard Works, Canadian) broke again



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Guys, I'm back again with a similar problem to what I had 2 years ago. My blower has run flawlessly for 11 years except in '09 when I tore up the pinion gear in the auger shaft in which I received a ton of help from you and now.

I was blowing out a neighbour's driveway when I "ingested" a 1/2" by 2" by 12" piece of firewood. It lodged between the auger and the casing. The auger stopped turning and I thought I had torn ou tthe pinion gear again. After I took it back home for inspection I found the pinion gear box (between the left and right auger) was cracked in a couple places. Got at it today for closer inspection and when I unbolted the cases 1/2 of one side came off in my hand. 

Can these white metal / aluminum cases be welded? I'm in Nova Scotia and have acess to a welder and maybe some spare parts. 

These are 2 problems I've had over 11 years of running this machine in Canadian winters. Both should probably have taken out a shear pin but upon closer reading of the owner's manual I saw this passage...

*A direct impact of an object will usually*
*cause the shear bolts to shear however, if you*
*ingest an object between the augers/impellers*
*and housing you may cause damage without*​*shearing bolts.*

Oh well... live and learn. I'll post a few pics when I get this thing apart and cleaned up a bit.

Glenn


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You probably could weld it if you had access to the equipment. If you had to pay someone to do it then it would most likely be counter productive cost wise. Maybe have a look at craigslist or that k site you guys have up there and try to find another MTD style blower with a blown engine or stripped out gears and you could probably get a whole bunch of spare parts for about the same cost as your 2 gearbox halves.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Kijiji sounds like a good idea Shryp. Never even dawned on my to look there. Over worked at the plant over the Holidays and not getting enough rest... now this... I'll have a look and see what's available... Thanks...

Glenn


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger gear case*

Just FYI, in all likelyhood your gearcase was used on alot of different brands of machines. They may not be a direct bolton for you but if you disassemble them they'll likely work fine.

On repair - if you need something like that I'd say take it to the local airport and find any place that fixed planes. They'll likely be set up to Heliarc aluminum parts and that's likely what it would take to fix yours.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Found a couple for sale on KIJIJI but they have the same problem as mine. Lots of spare parts but no good to me. I'll call teh welder in the morning and see what he thinks.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would take the engine off your mtd, put in craigs list and put that money towards a new blower. I would also look at any brand but mtd and you don't have to get brand new either.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I dunno... This old blower has worked great for me over the years. Never even had to use the electric start. Always started with one pull... But she is getting old...
Found new cases for my broked gearbox. $30 per side and I only need one side. Worm gear looks worn but might still be useable. $65 for new gear. Will talk to the parts guy tomorrow.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Finished..... again. Cost me $135.00 tax in, for the 2 cases and the brass worm gear. One case was definitely broken in 2 pieces but the other side, which looked ok was actuall worn wher the drive shaft enters. The hole was double the original size. 
Back together and blowing.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Great to hear you got it going.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Finished*

Congrats on getting it going again.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the way to do it. Well done.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Got to test out the new parts over the last week and they work fine. Just gotta get my carb running better. Stabalized the fuel last year but I think there's now Ethanol in our fuel too so it's probably the culprit in my jets. Runs a little better with choke partially closed 

Here are a few pics of the damage.


----------

